# sandsharks from the beach



## KHangler

anyone target them? we've all caught them as by-catch, but is there anyone who truly targets them and if so, what are your methods?


----------



## Flyersfan

Why are wanting to catch sand sharks?


----------



## striperswiper

i like catching sharks i fish for them here in VA there a blast lots of head shake


----------



## jjaachapa

*KHangler, try this*

http://www.tx-outdoors.com/extreme_surf_fishing/
http://extremecoast.com/multimedia.htm
Some good stuff from guys in Texas that shark fish. Cool video as well.
Chapa


----------



## PJDSR

*sandsharks in the surf*

Dusk and early morning are good times to catch them in the surf. They can put up a great fight and are better eating than most people think. Got to get good ice on 'em right away and marinade the meat over night.


----------



## KHangler

Thanks for the input. I expected more responses like Flyersfan's. I guess what I'm thinking is if I'm catching them anyway, why not try and target a big one?  I saw a guy catch what looked to be a 4 footer last year in Cape May and it looked like he had a nice fight.


----------



## PJDSR

I caught a few last year in VA in the 36-40 inch range. A lot of fun. I have heard of Duskies being caught in the 5-6 ft range. That would be even more fun. Bloody bait and steel leaders are key.


----------



## KHangler

Bloody  bait? Like what? Cut fish, or are you talking more like something from the supermarket?


----------



## kev

i caught a few in brigantine this summer.one was about 4 ft.i got them on clams fishing for stripers.


----------



## PJDSR

*Go to a bait shop*

Squid and cut bunker work well. A local bait shop can hook you up. Good luck.


----------



## JeepNflyfshr4

*Shark Attack*

Not really, but we get them things in the summer off of sandy hook,NJ and they eat anything. They seem to love squid and bunker, PJDSR is right. When we go flukin in the summer, we've had days where we would get 50 sharks with only 2 people on the boat. When they are around it is non-stop action! I want to get them on the fly, anyone know of a productive pattern haven't found one yet.
Bob


----------



## striperswiper

the best baits i've found for shark are trout, eel, bunker and spot if you can catch them in NJ

trout and eel is the best just cut the eel into 3-6 inch peices


----------



## kev

i saw a guy on tv chum up sharks,then put on a flesh fly and catch them.iy just imitates a chunk of fish.


----------



## JeepNflyfshr4

*Sharks on Fly*

Sandsharks are not very aggressive, like some other types of sharks. I think they are lazy, not big into chasing down their food. Maybe a baby bunker pattern with some smelly jelly on it.


----------



## djcoast

*sand sharks*

I've Never Heard Of Anyone Targeting Sand Sharks, But If You Want Em, They Are Certainly In The New Jersey Surf. Last Summer And Fall, While Clamming For Stripers I Caught Over 100 Sand Sharks Withought Trying, They Piss Me Off, But I Didnt Know You Could Eat Them. Does Anyone Have Some Recipes, Half Of Them Problably Die After Releasing Anyway, So I Might Try Them Out.The New Jersey Surf Is Infested With Sand Sharks And Skates Throughout The Summer And Fall. 5 Years Ago in the Cape May surf I Caught A 4 1/2 Footer, My First Time Ever Surf Fishing, And I Must Say I Was Pretty Hooked After That, Also The Fight Was Nice. I Dont Think They Get Much Bigger Though.Just Use Squid Or Clams, Its The Cheapest And They Eat Anything, I Like To Call Them Thiefs In The Night Beause They Steal bait like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## Flyersfan

I've caught more sand sharks than any other fish I've caught except for bass. I always looked at them as a pain in the a$$ than aything else. I can think of anything less fun than maybe a horseshoe crab, but hell if you can eat 'em go ahead the less of them the better


----------



## djcoast

Flyersfan, I Feel The Exact Same Way, I Get So Frustrated That Sometimes After 20 Or So I Leave, Skates Also.i Did Learn Though From Catching Hundreds Of Them This..i Usually Know Its Them And When I Feel Them Play Wit My Bait, I Immediately Reel In A Few Yards To Get The Bait Away From Them, Also I Used To Cast As Far As I Could, Stupid I Know But I Didnt Know Any Better (probably From When I Was A Kid You Always Try To Cast As Far As You Could And I Think Alot Of People Do That)now I Cast 1/2 That Distance Or Less, The Striper Are So Much Closer Than Anyone Realizes, It Took Me Years To Realize That, Last Fall I Caught More Stripers Than Any Other Year, All On Clams Too. Also I Banged 4 Black Drum On Oct 2nd Last Fall On Clams. They Probably Were 20 Feet From The Beach, First Time Ever Catching Drum So You Could Imagine.by The Way Are You An Eagles Fan Too.


----------



## JeepNflyfshr4

*Bait fisherman*

What do you guys use as far as tackle? 10 ft rods? Braid? 5-6 oz of lead and a gob of clam? Is that really tough work?!?  Since when has fishing been so easy? And you complain about catching sand sharks... Put some effort into it and throw a plug and I'll bet ya wont catch anymore sandsharks. My whole setup(flyrod and reel) weigh as much as you guys use on your rigs, and I'll have more fun catching a 2 ft sandshark than you would a 5 footer. The more effort you put toward it the more rewarding your catches will be... Just how I see things


----------



## shaggy

> The Striper Are So Much Closer Than Anyone Realizes, It Took Me Years To Realize That,


DJ, agree with you on that. When surf fishing, usually four rods, all casted to different distances. Close, medium, and far. Me, have also spent two straight days fishing, and sometimes only catching the sandshark and skate, but wouldn't quit, because, though I go for blue, striper and drum for the most, the reason to go is not the catch, but the freedom. A keeper is a bonus.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## KHangler

"the reason to go is not the catch, but the freedom."

Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## shaggy

I will try and get a bit more specific on what I use (and I use only because that is what I have groown comfortable with, and may not be the best), so here I go:

KHangler, if you want to target, and want "bigger" ones, go with a 10/0 or bigger hook, cut bunker (or whatever is bait of choice in your neck) in half, and slice it up some, me caught some pretty "aggressive sandsharks in my time.

JeepNflyfshr4, I use 11' to 11' 6" rods (Ocean Master with the stiff backbone is still my fave, but also Absolute Pinnacle, Solaris, and Daiwa, all rated different, for different "sweet" spots for given conditions, but always at least one OM in the water) with 6/0, 7/0 and 8/0 circle hooks mostly for striper and blue, drum, go up to 10/0. Line, 15 pound test Ande, with 40 pound shock leader. Lead, depends on many factors, but carry 4 ounces up to 10 ounces, and have fished when I don't think even a 12 ounce would hold.

If wanting more specifics, I will, let me know.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## djcoast

Jeepnflyfish Believe Me I Probalbly Have Fished As Much Artificial As I Do Baitfish, If Not More, I Was Just Trying To Help Khangler Out. I Know How It Used To Be Driving All The Way From Philly To Go Fishing, So I Was Suggesting Baitfishing For A Nice Long Days Worth Of Fishing, I Dont Know How Often Khangler Gets To Go Fishing And To Come All The Way Down For A Days Trip, (for Me It Would Be A 8 To 12 Hours Straight Of Fishing Then Drive All The Way Back To Philly At 4:00 Am), Now If Someone Can Chuck Plugs For That Long God Bless Em, I Was Just Trying To Keep It Simple.


----------



## djcoast

For Clamchucking I Use A 10ft Sea Striker With A Mitchell Nautil, 30# Power Pro, And A 3 Or 4 Oz Spike Weight. I Rarely Ever Use More Than 4 Oz. Also A Top And Bottom Rig With Circle Hooks. 

For Artificial, I Use A 8ft Tica With A Shimano Spheros 4000 And 12# Test.believe It Or Not I've Had The Best Luck On A Boons Needlefish, (yellow).its Unreal, This Thing Has No Action But Stripers Attack This Thing Like Theres No Tomorrow.

Also I Appologized For Downtalkin Sand Sharks, After All My First Ever Fish From The Surf Was A 4 1/2 Footer Which Made Me Addicted Ever Since.


----------



## djcoast

Shaggy I Seen A 9ft Ocean Master Surf Combo With A Nive Reel By Them Also,($130.00) How Do You Like Them, Any Trouble, I Might Get It For The Fall, Where I Fish The Most, 9ft Is Perfect, The Surf Usually Aint To Bad. By The Way Fellow Fisherman The Offshore Angler Saltwater Catalog Is Awesome.
1-800-bass Pro.


----------



## KHangler

I don't discriminate - I like live bait, plugs, whatever. And I'm not a shark hound, I just like catching fish. Check that. I love it.

It's nice to see the NJ forum getting some posting - it's been kind of dormant the past couple months.


----------



## Flyersfan

DJ....Most of the year my blood is black and orange...but part of the year it's green, I just finished watching the history of the Eagles...great if you haven't seen it.


----------



## shaggy

Only one football video/DVD needs to be owned and viewed, the "Greatest Game Ever Played", the Baltimore Colts vs. the New York Giants, also changed the face of football and broadcasting.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## djcoast

I Have Seen It Flyersfan, Seriously Good
Have You Seen Nfl Presents - "a Look At Veterans Statium And The Passion Of The City's Fans"


----------

